
Show HN: I built a tool to simply create shareable accounts cards - miku86
https://accounts-card.netlify.app/
======
miku86
Hey everyone, Michael, the creator, here. I have a lot of accounts, Linkedin,
Twitter, Github and so on. Companies ask for my Linkedin and Github. Friends
ask for my Twitter and Instagram. When I want to share one of these accounts,
I have to go to the specific site, find the URL and copy & paste it.

So I built an app to create shareable, digital accounts cards I can send to
people. It has only links to accounts, no unnecessary information. And it is
customizable to the recipient. No signup needed.

The app is built with React and Firebase in one week. I build my stuff in
public, you can read how I created it here:
[https://twitter.com/miku86com/status/1265190217872551942](https://twitter.com/miku86com/status/1265190217872551942)

Let me know if you have any questions and I would love to get your honest,
helpful, HN-like feedback.

